# Ireland in May.



## fransgrandad (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello again, everyone and a happy new year to one and all.

Does any one have any advice to offer re. a visit to Ireland? 

We are planning a two/three week trip in may, I was talking to the guys on Irish tourist board stand at the N.E.C. in October, we wanted to find Irish/Irish country and western music venues, they seemed to think it was not wise to book too many sites in advance but use local knowledge to plan from day to day.

Their reasoning was that it was difficult from this end to find out what was on where. We were assured finding sites would not be a problem at that time of the year.

What do you guys think, I guess pot luck adds to the experience but we're not to keen to spend too many nights in roadside lay-bys.

The plan is to cross to Rosslare and work our way up the West coast, to the border then head for Monaghan to visit some old haunts of mine returning via Dundalk to Dublin and take a ferry to Holyhead, and home to Hampshire through North wales and Shropshire.

Any advice would be gratefully received.

Les.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Les

We're planning a trip in June, our first time to Ireland.  

If I come across any gems I will certainly post them on here so we can maybe pool some knowledge, but I'm afraid we hate country music so shall not be able to help there.

Have you found a cheap crossing to Rosslare? The best I can find is £240 return.

Cheers


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Went there last year and it was just great.... The Irish Tourist Board produce a really good campsite guide....

Our Trip can be read about here

HTH


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Navman - what a player!!! We shall look forward to reading your travelogue, and thanks for posting it.

Cheers


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

The main comments I would make is that May and June are still fairly early season and you should not have any difficulties finding campsite accommodation. 

Just bear in mind that May 5th and June 2nd are both public holidays (both on Monday) and are the only times it might be a bit more difficult, so you would be wise to book ahead if you hope to stay on camp sites on those weekends. 

Normally the weather in May can be a bit dodgy - four seasons in one day type of weather. June is one of my favourite months except that last June 2007 had lots of rain. Well the whole summer last year was a wash out!! 

There are lots of wild camping opportunities also - just have to use your judgement and common sense 

I notice that the latest version of Tomtom mapping is good. It was pretty awful up until about a year ago. 

Google terms like "tourism in ireland" or "camping in ireland" and it will give you lots of references that you can do a bit of research. 

Areas to visit ... I would recommend ..... hard to single places out as lots of places have some attractions. Personally I would steer clear of major urban areas like Dublin, Cork or Limerick cities. Favourite areas of my own are 

North Antrim Coast (that is in N. Irl) has Giant's Causeway and more 
The whole west coast From County Donegal in NW coast through Co Sligo, Co Mayo, Co Galway, Co Clare, Co Kerry and West of Co Cork. That whole section has mountains, varied landscape, and lots of coast line. Lots to see.

Hope you enjoy your time


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

If you send for the caravan and camping book to www.campingireland.ie they will send it to you FOC. it has most of the sites in the Republic in it.

For sites in Northern Ireland www.Discoverireland.com.

Our favourite site in the North is Ballyness in Bushmills you could also sample the Whiskey while you are there.

If you look up Irish sites on this forum there are a lot listed.

You should have no trouble booking sites I have never booked one.

Aido


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Fransgrandad,

If you click on our "Blog" button, you may find some more info relevant to your trip.

Jock.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we spend a lot of time here the campsite opens in may and this campsite we have been using them for the last 16 years
chapter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have thought about going over there, but have been put off by the charge for the ferry.it is much cheaper to just drive a short distance to dover/newhaven and get a ferry to france, where the choices are so much more.


cabby


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

cabby said:


> Have thought about going over there, but have been put off by the charge for the ferry.it is much cheaper to just drive a short distance to dover/newhaven and get a ferry to france, where the choices are so much more.
> 
> cabby


Yes cabby but the problem is that when you get there you are in France, which may be what *you* want but Ireland is much better.

Oh and this blog may be a help Les >Ireland 2007<


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

We have been Ireland every year for the last four and went in May last year. We had fantastic weather but then so did the UK. You don't go to Ireland for the weather. You go for the scenery, the people and the very quiet campsites and roads. We have never booked a site except the first one when you get off the ferry. Book St Margarets. They cater for one night stands.
You will have great time.


----------



## fransgrandad (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for your replies it looks as if the advice we recieved was ok 
so we'll press on and if we hit any snaggs I'll report back.

Note to Dave re C/W music, yes it's a bit like Marmite love or hate it.

Les.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for that Frank, read your Blog with great interest.but I do think that the ferry prices are outrageous.

cabby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

cabby said:


> Thanks for that Frank, read your Blog with great interest.but I do think that the ferry prices are outrageous.
> 
> cabby


Just booked with Irish Ferries, Pembroke to Rosslare for £187.44.

I'm inclined to agree with you Cabby, and this was the cheapest I could find. I'm consoling myself that we shall not have any kennel fees for the mutt, which balances it out a bit as we would not want to take her on the Continent.

On second thoughts, you could argue that the Irish ferries are not expensive, it's the Channel crossings that have become very cheap. Remember what it cost 40 years ago to travel Dover to Calais . . . . and how much would that be when converted to today's values?

Hmmm . . . I'm at peace with the world again now. How nice!! 8O

Cheers


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

*Mullaghmore this Sat and Sun*

I know its a very long shot, esp in January, but if there if you are going to be in Mullaghmore, County Sligo, ....IRELAND this Sat and Sun do drop by for a chat, cuppa or something stronger. We will be the ones with the big smiles on our faces and the VW Autosleepers etc etc etc.

Ca


----------



## outlaw (May 30, 2007)

*Ireland in May*

Hi, we are going to Ireland this May for 5 weeks. Starting in the North then going down the west coast back up the east coast then over to Scotland.
We have a 5th wheel and a Nissan Navara so look out for us and give us a shout if you see us,we will be looking for some good music as well.

Steve & Heather Wright


----------



## NEV3 (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi, Steve & Heather,

We have wanted to go to Ireland for some time now but family commitments prevent us from going just now (elderly parent). We wish (wirth much envy) you a safe journey. Have fun! I've been to Ireland but not with a motorhome, the "crack" is great. 

Enjoy

Nev & Elaine


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Just seen this thread - again better late than never.

I last went in 2003 May+June - driving from Rosslare around Ireland clockwise on the coast.

In the downloads section are the places we stopped.

In my albums are some of the photos of that trip, look in the album Ireland 2003...

I have a word doc of the emails I sent to our children whilst we were travelling, but I would need to just read through it, to check it over, but if it was of any use I could email it to you, if you would like.... this was before the days of blogging...and I still haven't done that.

We ended up having to come back early as my youngest daughter was ill in Australia, and so the ending is probably short....

You would need to pm me your email addresses if you would like it.

Also pls bear in mind the overnight stops we used may no longer be there, and we wildcamped most of the time.... Ireland is great for that. The sites, back in 2003, had gone downhill from our previous visit and we did write to the Irish CC about them, as some were downright dangerous, 

Carol


----------



## 109632 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ireland 2008*

Hi, My wife June and I (Mick) are also going to tour Ireland 2008. We leave Roslare 13th May and Return 13th July. This is our first major planned tour. We have just purchased our new van, and have recently retired. Wishing you a great time.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We have been in the MH twice before, although not gone for the weather it was very kind to us  
Having been all over apart from 'Ring of Kerry' and that area, that is where we are heading this June/July.
We have never booked any sites there in advance, and didnt come 'unstuck' at all.
Also found crossing about £230 ish, I believe you can cash Tesco vouchers in for ferry discounts, so just waiting for my next lot due to me then I will book. I think this can save us about £160? (£20 tesco vouchers = £80 ferry?) or have I not read them correctly?? :? 

Alison


----------

